# Could not access share folder at server...



## mvramsubbu (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all,

we have 5 win 2003 Enterprise servers...one of it is a PDC (Primary Domain Controller) and one is BDC (Backup Domain Controller). we have a common share folder at PDC. We have 60 XP workstations. Till last week all workstations were able to access the common share folder at PDC but we had a major power shutdown last week and due to which our UPS power backups gave up so all systems were suddenly shutdown ... from that instance no client machines could not able to access the common share folder at PDC Server.
I have restarted PDC server many times.... I have unshared that folder and shared but it doesn't work... I'm very much sure that because of sudden forced shutdown... access to that share folder is not happening...

Share folders on other servers are accessible from client machines... whenever we try to access the share folder at PDC... WE GET ERROR MESSAGE as Network path not found... but we are able to ping the server... Internet connection is shared from PDC... internet is working fine

Can it be due to any malfunctioning of network services at server?

Ram


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Ram,

Are there any related logs in the Event Viewer that may indicate what is going on? Have you verified the permissions are correct for the share? Also, have you tried to access the share from a mapped drive or from a UNC path?


----------

